# What kind of boat is this?



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

What's the side view look like? If it is creek boat like in it's girth, it would be a Cypher. That was their 80gal creeker. But it looks more like a Rapidfire.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

or possibly a crossfire?


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

I was also thinking crossfire


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

My first thought is crossfire, but that wasn't a euro kayak model.

Cypher was the predominant euro kayak model around here back then.


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

not sure what boat it is, but i'm pretty sure it's not a crossfire. similar, but the crossfire has no lines on it. it is perfectly smooth across the top.


----------



## Lando (Sep 15, 2009)

If you mean a dagger crossifire then no. I had one of those for a while. Def not a dagger crossfire. I have no idea if Euro made a crossfire, so I assume that is what you mean.
It is 10.5' long. Lots of volume. Displacement hull.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe Infinity


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

- possibly a thunderbird or a rapid fire. My understanding is that Euro kayaks are the same as Lettmann, so you can view them all on the Lettmann website. The thunderbird was my first boat.


----------



## go2water (Dec 20, 2003)

Looks like the Rapid Fire to me
Glenn


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

That is not a rapidfire. The rapidfire was a great boat.


----------



## crae (Apr 6, 2004)

Rapid fire


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*Cyphur*

Definitely a Cyphur. I'll bet money on it.....



Lando said:


> My bud gave me this boat. It is some sort of Euro Kayak.
> 10.5 feet long.
> Any ideas?


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

The rapidfire I had was less than ten feet.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, the Cyphur is 10.5 feet long, but it looks to me like this thing has the same shape molded on the deck as the Eurokayak in boofing next to a river-right wall in the Photo Gallery section of CRCII, and the logo on that boat looks more like Rapid Fire to my old-man eyes.


----------



## h20bug (Nov 12, 2004)

MOSQUITO, Larger version of the Rapid Fire, I owned one and it is a MOSQUITO. Not even close to a CYPHUR


----------

